# Princess Maggie



## Tom-DE (Jun 7, 2019)

A friend of mine brought a princess cookie for her 10th birthday party last month. Maggie is a Lhasa Apso.


----------



## LadySlipper (Jun 14, 2019)

My Aunt's doggie is a Maggie also. She is a breed similar to yours, and Aunt's Maggie is a black dog. Happy Birthday to your Maggie.


----------



## Don I (Jun 29, 2019)

Happy birthday your highness.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2019)

What kind of cat is that!?


----------



## Berthold (Jul 6, 2019)

NYEric said:


> What kind of cat is that!?



No, that's the dog breed used in lion hunting in Africa


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 23, 2019)

NYEric said:


> What kind of cat is that!?



You may even call her ***** if you have a cookie for her


----------

